# WORLD RECORD



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 13, 2010)

Ohsnap, statue named a method after me!


----------



## penfold1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

OMG gratz! can you remember the scramble?!?!?! =) well done


----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

Slow.


----------



## penfold1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

slow? i think joey is the only person faster.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2010)

Arnaud wasn't at that comp, so it can't be real. :/


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 13, 2010)

Congratz!
i kinda feel bad for Erik now


----------



## vicky aponno (Nov 13, 2010)

is it for real?


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 13, 2010)

vicky aponno said:


> is it for real?


 
Yeah, look it up on the WCA site...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 13, 2010)

wate i bet this is faek


----------



## vicky aponno (Nov 13, 2010)

i mean the photo
is it for real?


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 13, 2010)

vicky aponno said:


> i mean the photo
> is it for real?


 
yes i think so, but it is not the same place as where the WR has been set...


----------



## penfold1992 (Nov 13, 2010)

yea its real! shun the non believers! SHUUUUUUNNNN


----------



## vicky aponno (Nov 13, 2010)

i mean is that photo is real?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, it is a real photograph.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 13, 2010)

randomtoad said:


> Yes, it is a real photograph.


 
No, this is the real one:


----------



## vicky aponno (Nov 13, 2010)

sry my english is not good
yeah what i'm trying to ask is erik photo above is the real result of official competition?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 13, 2010)

Video?


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 13, 2010)

wtf.... lol


----------



## Chrish (Nov 13, 2010)

Bahaha @ above post


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 13, 2010)

wow that is fing awesome


----------



## CuberosDeRubik (Nov 13, 2010)

I think it's not real because the first 3x3 round it's tomorrow(sunday).

http://www.speedcubing.com/events/nk2010/


----------



## kar0209 (Nov 13, 2010)

CuberosDeRubik said:


> I think it's not real because the first 3x3 round it's tomorrow(sunday).
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/events/nk2010/


It is OH  :O


----------



## Jukuren (Nov 13, 2010)

CuberosDeRubik said:


> I think it's not real because the first 3x3 round it's tomorrow(sunday).
> 
> http://www.speedcubing.com/events/nk2010/


 
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneCubeDay2010


----------



## JHcubing (Nov 14, 2010)

It was a pyraminx solve and he just put the 3x3 up there.


----------



## prostx23 (Nov 14, 2010)

Congratulations Feliks, you are the man.

Mike


----------



## Faz (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## zenzzzz (Nov 14, 2010)

Jukuren said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MelbourneCubeDay2010


 

he isn't Felik , he is Erik i think isn't real 3WR 1 day


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 14, 2010)

I bet that right after Faz's WR, Erik stole the timer and display and posed with it.


----------



## Joël (Nov 14, 2010)

Ridiculous!


----------



## pcuber (Nov 14, 2010)

I come home from a camping trip to find this, great job.


----------

